# My birds shaking and eye twitching



## Nick0333 (Oct 27, 2011)

My cockatiel max is shaking and his eye is twitching... I think he might be sleep deprived tho as my parents were up at 12 in the room the birds sleep in... 
I am very worried... Please reply as soon as possible


----------



## aliasalie (Aug 25, 2011)

I know of birds who sleep super late, but then their owners tell them sleep in till later too. What time does Max get up/ do you wake him up? Cockatiels need about 10-12hrs of uninterrupted sleep every night, so if he isn't getting to sleep till midnight then dont wake him up till 11-noon the next day over. Alternatively you could maybe move where he sleeps; I had to move my Alex from the laundry into my bedroom because my family just couldn't watch tv without the volume really high up and that was bothering him.
Both my birds get really aggressive if they don't sleep enough, but they do also eat more, sing/talk less and try to take naps through out the day. Good luck with Max. A trip to a vet may be in order since the eye twitching is kinda weird.


----------



## Nick0333 (Oct 27, 2011)

Last night was a one off they userly get about 10 hours sleep... If he is still weird in the morning I will call my vet... He also wakes up around 8-8:30

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Nick0333 (Oct 27, 2011)

Max passed away in the night...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh no im so sorry


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

So sorry hun sounds like he might have been sick for a long time and just hid his symptoms .


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry.


----------



## Nick0333 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is there anything I should to for his mate Rosie... She seems very sad... She's still eating and drinking aswell as flying but very quite... There my first teils and the first time I have lost one...


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Get her to a vet asap she is probably sick also


----------



## Nick0333 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yea I'm calling them as soon as I get home...


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Best thing you could do otherwise is talk to her and spend time with her , When your ready you might want to get another tiel for her she will probably be lonely for awhile since tiels usually bond and mate for life


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh wow.. that was quick. So sorry to hear of your loss. With the twitching of the eye I wonder if your bird had a stroke or something. Please know that you are in our thoughts.


----------



## Nick0333 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ariana my first thought was a stroke but I wasn't sure... I'll keep Rosie with me.... I'll also keep you guys posted... I have an 11:30 appointment at the vet... Thats in 1hour 30mins


----------



## Junedeignchip (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Max  Good luck with Rosie though! I really hope everything works out with her


----------



## slowzak (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Max! I hope everything works out with Rosie! It must be very hard on her losing her mate and possibly battling an illness.


----------



## Nick0333 (Oct 27, 2011)

The vet said Rosie looks fine but just to be safe he put her on antibiotics...

He also warned me that if max did die if a disease that I myself could also be carrying it because some of the diseases can be given to humans... 

Anyway now I just have to be super hygienic before and after handling Rosie...


Thanks for the support


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Thats great to hear hun glad he put her on antibiotics just to be safe better safe then sorry =D Hopefully she does okay with losing her mate but if your there with her it should help ease her at least some


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's very unlikely that you'd be carrying a disease he had. There are only a few diseases that are transmissable from birds to humans, and you likely would have seen more symptoms from him or yourself. It does sound like he had some kind of neurological crisis. 

Since it seems like you're covering all your bases, you might review your birds' diet to rule out/prevent liver or kidney issues. If you post here what you feed them, I'm sure you'll get lots of advice. 

I'm very sorry for your loss, and thank you for taking all the precautions to protect your other bird.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! i AM so sorry! I wonder how Max got sick and what he had!


----------



## Nick0333 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well we give her pellets and a Mix of seed... we are trying together her to eat veggies... But she's reluctant...


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

What kind of pellets and seed mix? There's lots of tips on here for getting reluctant birds to eat veggies.


----------



## Nick0333 (Oct 27, 2011)

Parrot pellets... And the seed my mate made me and he's been feeding it to his cockatiels for years...


----------

